# What's your bowel movement frequency?



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

This is for normal conditions - no constipation, no diarhea, etc. 


Tubgirl: "mmmmmm. let me have it!"

I have a long torso, so I can house a lot of doo. Consequently, I'm probably in the 1 every 3 day category.


----------



## F 50 Lover (May 19, 2006)

I'd say I'm quite regular, pinching off at least one loaf a day, usually after dinner.  Great thread by the way lol


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

Awesome.

Does anybody ever have those To-Be-Continued bowel movements?

You know you're not done, but the last loaf won't pop out? But you can feel it in there and the TP still shows a mark, but just don't want to squeeze yourself into a ruptured hemroid? So you have to return to the crapper a couple hours later, careful not to sit in a way that would forge a trail?

It's like there's an extended no-man's land between your two sphincters that cap your long intestine and anus.... and the poo is caught between.

I _never_ have those, btw.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2006)

Wow. um....I honestly have no idea what to say.

I bet this will get locked though


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> Wow. um....I honestly have no idea what to say.
> 
> I bet this will get locked though




Well, I'm actually seriously curious for my own good. I don't have a poo fetish and I don't want to picture everybody else defacating.... but, for me.... check this out.

minus the joking, my poll was serious.

experts say once a day to be regular.

however, i seriously go 1 every 3 days, and the consistency is regular (ie not overly hard or dense).

i'm fit, i exercise, i don't over eat, i eat veggies, but i'm considered "irregular". I'd agree with "below average" but not "irregular".

so i'm trying to see if once a day truely is the average.


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2006)

Was locked....now re-opened because this is a serious question, albeit a weird one. 

Heh....poop.


----------



## Ken (May 19, 2006)

Such an odd thread. I guess I should pay more attention to these things, "butt" I don't.

I'm sure diet plays a big factor here:


I'm NOT fit
I DO over-eat
I DON'T eat many vegetables.

Clearly, you need to eat more things that are not needed by the body so they your trash can will be full more often. Hmm. I wonder if I should coin the term "Trash Can". If I did, I would laugh everytime someone said they got "canned", and, um, er, well, nevermind.


----------



## Donnie (May 19, 2006)

2 per day. Why? See this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=9685


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 20, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Well, I'm actually seriously curious for my own good. I don't have a poo fetish and I don't want to picture everybody else defacating.... but, for me.... check this out.
> 
> minus the joking, my poll was serious.
> 
> ...


If your diet has a high protein content, especially meat, you're not going to go as regular, James. Might be part of the deal. Lots of ruffage and fiber will increase your regularity and cut down on the times between movements.

But it's possible part of it may be habits and/or genetics.


----------



## David (May 20, 2006)

wow, simply, wow.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 20, 2006)

+1 to TDW

Protein takes a long time to digest, so meats will just kind of sit in your intestinal tract and block everything behind it. Try eating more vegetables and fiber to move things along a little quicker. REmember, you're supposed to eat 3oz of meat 2x a day. Think of a deck of cards and that's 3 oz. And compare that to about 10oz of veggies 2-3x per day.


----------



## darren (May 20, 2006)

You should go at least once a day. Housing 3 days of doo in your innards is not healthy, and your body can become desensitized to the "urge" to go over time if you do this. Doctors recommend that you get at least 25-30 grams of fibre in your diet every day.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 20, 2006)

I'm fairly regular, usually going every day. Occasionally I'll skip a day, but that's rare. I eat a pretty balanced diet, so I guess that helps.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 20, 2006)

i eat very small-medium amounts of protein. small servings as well. very little red meat if any. trust me, i probably eat less meat that most dudes. And I stay very hydrated.

my meals over all aren't huge either. Especially when you consider how physically active I am (I'm active). I'm guessing that my digestive system must be very efficient in extracting all the nutrients and calories I need to operate.

Trust me, i know what doctors say, and i know what makes you shit and what makes you constipated. I just want to know how people's systems are actually performing.

I knew a guy in college who went 1-2 a day, who ate very very healthy, who consumed a good deal of protein, was physically active, etc. He was in the University's Exercise Science program with me. He was a super fast eater too, so he didn't spend as much time chewing, unlike me, who eats slowly and chews a lot. Anyway, he was a meat lover, he cracked on veggie-lovers, and he still shit 1-2 a day.

He wasn't as lean as me, but he definitely was in shape - not chubby. It was like food went into his mouth, he chewed twice, then it shot straight out his ass like a salad shooter.

imagine the types of efficiency. you have an efficient digestive system like mine. you pull out every thing you need like a snake and don't eat much.

my old friend, is the opposite, he shits it out and eats a lot. and we're about the same size and weight.

then person 3 - they are so efficient and pulling out every thing they need, but the nutrients and calories that enter the blood stream never get metabolized by muscle cells and working organs, b/c the cells are inefficient at absorbing them and consuming them. So these lost floating calories get stored as fat. This person then ends up overweight. And because the cells didn't get what they needed, this person is hungry again, and has to eat more and the cruel cycle repeats itself. basically, there might be different levels of efficiency indifferent components of our bodies.... that might explain the unfair difficulty there may be for the morbidly obese to loose weight.


----------



## Jason (May 20, 2006)

Um now i go 1-2 a day when i was eating kinda crappy i could go as many as 3-4 a day  I have also noticed Easier cleanup since eating healthier.


----------



## Donnie (May 20, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I have also noticed Easier cleanup since eating healthier.


----------



## Shannon (May 20, 2006)

When it all comes down to it, y'all don't know SHIT.


----------



## Vince (May 20, 2006)

My wife likes to go to the bookstore after we go out to eat sometimes. As a result, whenever I have to go to the bathroom, I say I'm off to Borders.


----------



## Vegetta (May 20, 2006)

I genreally like to go at work - because lets face it we all have to poop and pooping takes time so I figured I might as well get payed for doing it.... 


That being said tho my washroom at work has a 12' celing with a further 2' space for the attic stairs. The room is tiled and umm well sound tends to echo and amplify a LOT.... so after those multiple beer and mexican food nights it can be a bit embarrasing -- me in there performing the 1812 overture - with extra cannons....



desertdweller said:


> My wife likes to go to the bookstore after we go out to eat sometimes. As a result, whenever I have to go to the bathroom, I say I'm off to Borders.




OMG Vince same thing happens to me - GO out and eat - hit Barnes & Noble and WHAM 

I think its something about browsing books just makes ya wanna poop


----------



## nitelightboy (May 20, 2006)

I crap first thing in the morning usually. I just end up feeling lighter and don't use as much energy carrying around that 20lb load 

I've noticed that after I drink alot of alcohol, I crap like a bitch. The more I drink, the more I crap. So since I don't drink often, it's not a problem.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (May 20, 2006)

I go around 3 times a day.


----------



## Digital Black (May 20, 2006)

This is a shitty thread..


----------



## Michael (May 20, 2006)

My junk seems to be moving a lot.


----------



## Mark. A (May 20, 2006)

1 every two days normally


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

Scott said:


> Wow. um....I honestly have no idea what to say.
> 
> I bet this will get locked though



No way.  This thread rocks. If anything, it should be sticked!


----------



## Ken (May 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> No way.  This thread rocks. If anything, it should be sticked!



LOL. Chris wants to stick the poo.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 21, 2006)

or a stick of it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> I genreally like to go at work - because lets face it we all have to poop and pooping takes time so I figured I might as well get payed for doing it....


 
Same here.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2006)

Ya know, i've ate a whole pack of string cheese in the past day or two.. so not so much anymore.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Ya know, i've ate a whole pack of string cheese in the past day or two.. so not so much anymore.


Lol... that stuff'll plug up the ol' works, no doubt.


----------



## Nick1 (May 21, 2006)

Great thread! 

I have IBS and I am lactose intolerant

So if I eat somthing with dairy or some other foods, I will shit at least 4 times a day. My average is 3. But my best ever was 9 times in one day!!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Lol... that stuff'll plug up the ol' works, no doubt.



When it comes out, its like the incredible hulk blastin out the back of your pants.


----------



## Jesse (May 22, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAhHAhHAhAhAhhAHAhHahAHaHah... poop.

once or twice a day, been about once ever 2 days since I stopped eating.


----------



## Jason (May 22, 2006)

Jesse why did you stop eating?


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2006)

Usually once a day for me.


----------



## tehk (May 30, 2006)

Usually its once a day, but lately I've been having trouble going toilet. I'm eatting extremely healthy as well as drinking a lot of water and exercising. What's going on!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 3, 2006)

It all depends, and it fluctuates. Depends on what i've been eating. Corn shits are my favorite. And advice to anyone wanting to live of sweetcorn (and only sweetcorn) for a week is DON'T.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 3, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> It all depends, and it fluctuates. Depends on what i've been eating. Corn shits are my favorite. And advice to anyone wanting to live of sweetcorn (and only sweetcorn) for a week is DON'T.



Popcorn as well...jesus christ, I was in the cinema for like 6 hours one day and each of the 3 films I watched I was eating a large bucket of popcorn. Like shitting shards of glass. Stay away.

I am currently dried apricots...and prunes. Looks like I'll be visiting the defacation station soon enough!


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 3, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Popcorn as well...jesus christ, I was in the cinema for like 6 hours one day and each of the 3 films I watched I was eating a large bucket of popcorn. Like shitting shards of glass. Stay away.
> 
> I am currently dried apricots...and prunes. Looks like I'll be visiting the* defacation station* soon enough!



  

I'm gonna have to use that one from now on.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 4, 2006)

There is another name for it...the Urination Station...but thats not relevant here lol Just thought I'd let you get the whole deal of DelfinoWords.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 4, 2006)

poop talk rules:::::::

and shit happens right? I used to be in a band called SOLID WASTE...it takes me back heheh!!!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm my answer isn't on the list.. 

A couple times every three days or so.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 7, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Hmm my answer isn't on the list..
> 
> A couple times every three days or so.



That can't be healthy if you're serious...


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> That can't be healthy if you're serious...



It's probably not but my diet consists of mainly ramen noodles, doritos, the occasional steak, and very rarely, pizza. It's actually increased. I remember not going for an upwards of 6 days for quite a long period of time when I was younger.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 8, 2006)

I laughed when I first saw this thread, but after serioously thinking about it, I don't go once a day, more like, every other day. This is when I'm healthy (ie. not sick with like a cold or flu). It's the kind of thing where I don't really think about it. Perhaps I should.

Like I haven't today yet, and after reading this thread, I'm starting to wonder a little.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 15, 2006)

When sitting on the pot, after pinching the big one(s), do you ever feel like there's just a little more (sometimes)? And it just wont come out? It like it's caught in no-man's land (or in Noodles' case, all-man's land). 

have you ever tried pushing your stomach back toward your spine hoping to manually move some crap downward toward the shoot to push the no-man's land loiterer out the door?

I haven't.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 15, 2006)

When I first read the title of this in all honesty I thought it meant sound frequency...and was like "How the fuck am I spose to know that..." then I opened the thread and low and behold it was about how often I drop the kids off at the pool. Good stuff, you don't get this on the Dave Weiner forum lol


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 15, 2006)

well, over there, they talk about Dave's Weiner. Here, we talk about our poo. 

Oh, and guitars too.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 15, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Oh, and guitars too.



Well, occasionally. Not very often, though.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 20, 2006)

Usually once a day, sometimes twice, more if I have super hot Thai.


----------



## Ken (Jun 24, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Usually once a day, sometimes twice, more if I have super hot Thai.



Then, it's the Ring of Fire, right?


----------

